# FINALLY! I Found a Case I Love!



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a kindle 4... and have been through I think SIX (!) different cases since I got it... The last I had the longest and it was ok, but the interior was 
a light color and started to show a lot of wear. Plus it was a little bulky... So I started looking on Amazon and I saw a case that looked almost too good to be
true, especially since it was under $10 and ava for prime shipping. I guess I'm a born skeptic so I'm just glad I gave it try! It is called ACcase, they also make them for other Kindle models... it has a fitted shell style back so you must make sure you get the right one for your Kindle model. It also comes in a variety of colors...

Click the pic below to check it out on Amazon... !



I was very happy with the quality and the size. It looked so small, I was afraid at first my kindle would not fit, but of course it fit perfectly. As you can see from my pic above it is barely bigger than my glasses! I can also fit it into a cute Orla Kiely sleeve like bag I got at Target! Yay! I am not crazy about the name etched in the front and the color was much less sea foam looking than the pic but still a very nice blue. I do like that there is a magnetize closure that is very strong...










There is another similar looking cover being sold by a company called Fintie, they offer more color options and some patterns too... but are also a few dollars more. I don't know if the quality is as good but still cheap enough to take a chance! Below is the link to the paperwhite version (which ACcase also has) I noticed some interesting etched front options too....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Cuechick!

Love that color.  *bookmarks page*

Ann and I have the Finties, they're nice. We just traded covers today 'cause she liked the color I had and I liked a different color on the website--she bought that one and then we traded.

I note that the cover you linked to is showing as $12.99, I think, at this date--good catch on a deal!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

There are two links... the second is for 12.99 but the first, above that one, is for the one I got and it is should be for 9.90! I got mine a little cheaper even cause I used some credit card points !


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I like the sky blue and hot pink colors.  Looks like a good cover.  Too bad I don't need one for my basic kindle.  I have an Oberon green paisley and the Amazon black lighted case.  Using my paperwhite 2013 most of the time, though.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## rhondavonda (Sep 2, 2014)

Cuechick said:


> I have a kindle 4... and have been through I think SIX (!) different cases since I got it... The last I had the longest and it was ok, but the interior was
> a light color and started to show a lot of wear. Plus it was a little bulky... So I started looking on Amazon and I saw a case that looked almost too good to be
> true, especially since it was under $10 and ava for prime shipping. I guess I'm a born skeptic so I'm just glad I gave it try! It is called ACcase, they also make them for other Kindle models... it has a fitted shell style back so you must make sure you get the right one for your Kindle model. It also comes in a variety of colors...
> 
> ...


Beautiful color! Is it leather ?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the Fintie for paperwhite smooth leather or textured (like the Amazon cover)?

Edited later (looked at the magnification on the Amazon page).  I think it's textured.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

rhondavonda said:


> Beautiful color! Is it leather ?


 I think so, it feels like it. If not, its a very good fake version 

oh and I just ordered another one in green... !


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11 (Jan 13, 2013)

This is so nice looking. What maker can you recommend please?


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

I absolutely love the color of this case. I'm considering it for my kindle voyage. How accurate is the color of the case in your pics? It's so different than the color of the pics ACcase have up.


----------



## drchimrichalds (Oct 6, 2014)

Love the color!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the same case in pink. It's a nice case. I'm using the Finti now but I think I'll switch out for traveling. It is sturdier and I think better protection. It is just a tad heavier in weight than the Finti.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

LOVE the color. Is it easy to remove the kindle if needed??


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I didn't have any problem removing the Voyage from it. I was switching back and forth between the Finti and ACase and both were easy to remove the Voyage.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Kathy said:


> I didn't have any problem removing the Voyage from it. I was switching back and forth between the Finti and ACase and both were easy to remove the Voyage.


Having used both, how do the Fintie and ACase compare? Much difference between the two? If you kept only one, which one would it be? Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

kschles said:


> Having used both, how do the Fintie and ACase compare? Much difference between the two? If you kept only one, which one would it be? Thanks in advance for any insight you can provide.


The Finti is lighter and fine when home. The front cover is really loose and I think it will wear quickly and probably tear from the movement. The ACase is sturdier and I feel it has better protection. If I only kept one it would be the ACase. I just think it will last longer. I'll keep both because as cheap as they are I don't see them lasting so having a back up is a good idea. I also have the Belkin cover and hate it. It doesn't have the auto wake feature and was so hard to get the Voyage out of it. I got it quickly, way before the Voyage so I don't know if I can return it.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

Kathy: Thanks for the info.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry I have not been on in a while. The color is pretty accurate in my pic but it all depends on your monitor. It _is_ a very nice shade of blue. I also ordered a green, which is a bit too greeny green if you know what I mean but ok. I will also report that half of the cover got wet because of a leaky water bottle in my bag. I thought it was ruined but it dried over night and you can't tell at all!

It is easy to remove and install but very secure. Still loving it!


----------

